# How many people like Wooster Alphas?



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I will use these on some clearcoat jobs or in a pinch if I need them for latex painting. Not my favorite brush (Pro Extra 2.5 Dale), but some WB clears brush well with a new Alpha brush.

Anyways these are on sale here at Miller Paint, 3 for $23 plus tax... anyone love them a bunch and want some? I might keep a box and give a box to a friend. They are 2.5" angled sash.

I can get probably at least 10 boxes of these...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

For that price, I would use em, but not my favorite, not sure I have a favorite.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

check to make sure you got some that are cut straight and don't have filaments sticking.............Oops! Gag order you know........


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

PACman said:


> check to make sure you got some that are cut straight and don't have filaments sticking.............Oops! Gag order you know........


Exactamundo Pac. 5 out of 6 are not perfectly trimmed. Gotta look closely to tell but there's a couple slightly longer bristles and barely mishaped too. I looked quickly at the store and didnt notice it.

I looked closely right after posting the thread, of course.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Exactamundo Pac. 5 out of 6 are not perfectly trimmed. Gotta look closely to tell but there's a couple slightly longer bristles and barely mishaped too. I looked quickly at the store and didnt notice it.
> 
> I looked closely right after posting the thread, of course.


but according to Wooster that doesn't effect the finish quality.......really, that's what they told me.........:vs_cool:


----------

